# 9DPO and shocked!



## kealz

Hi ladies

So this just happened and I need to tell someone because hubby isn’t here and I’m pacing the house!!

9 dpo today (I think) and got this faint pink line on a supermarket own brand. CB Digital says negative. 

I don’t know what to think!


----------



## Jft1

That's a pretty bold line.. And is's pink! Digital are never as sensitive. I'd say that's the start of your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Rachellou

Congratulations. That’s a blazing BFP ❤️ Xxx


----------



## kealz

Aww thank you both for replying! Really kind of you. :) This one I took with SMU. It was out of a pack of 2 and I couldn’t resist doing the other one later in the day to confirm what I saw but the 2nd one came back completely blank. Now even more confused!


----------



## Jft1

Give it a couple of days and test again. Hopefully it'll be darker then. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Missbb2591

I’ve just had two supermarket own brands come back positive and a frer come back negative I’m so confused!!!


----------



## Jft1

Can you post a picture? That's so confusing!!


----------



## Missbb2591

These were my tests....


----------



## Jft1

I feel like something on the frer is catching my eye. Fingers crossed it darkens over the next couple of days!


----------



## Missbb2591

Jft1 said:


> I feel like something on the frer is catching my eye. Fingers crossed it darkens over the next couple of days!

I’m going to test with fmu because I did that one with like the tiniest amount of wee after having done the two Morrison’s ones :nope:


----------



## kealz

I’m exactly the same! The one in the first post was Morrison’s own brand an since then had 2 negative frers. For us, I think something fired up but the light went out. :( x


----------



## Missbb2591

kealz said:


> I’m exactly the same! The one in the first post was Morrison’s own brand an since then had 2 negative frers. For us, I think something fired up but the light went out. :( x

I think you may be right :(


----------



## saveme

There was a woman on here that had a bfp on a Walmart cheapie and a pretty negative frer but went on to have a positive digi as well don't lose hope just yet frer is NOT WHAT IT USE TO BE!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Those purple cap ones have given me terrible faint lines in the past especially when dry. Good luck hope its not the case for you! P.s. Hi to anyone who remembers me! I like to pop in every year or so when i get broody :)


----------



## beclou94

How confusing for you. I hope you get answers soon. :hugs: x


----------

